# Wall of Fire surrounds the Solar System



## fabiorem (Nov 14, 2020)

NASA said Voyager 2 is stuck in a wall of plasma, with temperatures around 50000°C

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/10399275/wall-fire-hot-plasma-solar-system-nasa-voyager-probe/
Question: how Voyager 2 can withstand 50000°C, using technology from the 20th century? It should have melt in the plasma. 
And what happened with the first Voyager? Why this is being reported for Voyager 2, but not the first one?


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 14, 2020)

It can withstand the temperatures as its protected by pixie dust which creates and invisible and impenetrable shield. It is also the magic it uses to propel itself in a vacuum where there is nothing to push against.

It is 11,000,0000,000 miles away from earth and the earth is 93,000,000 miles away from the sun (according to NASA) so the so called solar radiation is able to bathe the earth in a decent and liveable amount of light and heat as it passes through the vacuum of space and enters earths pressurised atmosphere _(just don't ask any space freaks how such things can sit next to each other without a boundary container or if you are so minded have at it and watch them squirm_) in the atmosphere of earth it provides sufficient radiation for life as we know it to flourish in seemingly limitless abundance, at least the tiny fraction that hits the earth does. The rest must pass on doing absolutely nothing to the billions of miles of vacuum it passes through to deliver incredible amounts of heat at the edge of interstellar space.
Presumably it also heats up the tiny bits of solid matter and the big bits said to inhabit the vacuum of space but somehow it isn't enough to heat up the icy planets of Pluto and Neptune, such is life.

If you look very very closely at this image through a polarising filter with  a black light switched on and the curtains closed, you can just make out the pixie dust as a faint blue glow around the machine.




This is said to be a photograph from 1977. At least the bakers spacecraft builders are wearing flares!
Source​


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 14, 2020)

This news article is indeed very odd. Because NASA website tells that both probes have reached the boundaries of our solar system and "continue their unique journey through the Universe". I wonder, who is lying out of the two sources? ?





	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2020



kd-755 said:


> It can withstand the temperatures as its protected by pixie dust which creates and invisible and impenetrable shield. It is also the magic it uses to propel itself in a vacuum where there is nothing to push against.
> 
> It is 11,000,0000,000 miles away from earth and the earth is 93,000,000 miles away from the sun (according to NASA) so the so called solar radiation is able to bathe the earth in a decent and liveable amount of light and heat as it passes through the vacuum of space and enters earths pressurised atmosphere _(just don't ask any space freaks how such things can sit next to each other without a boundary container or if you are so minded have at it and watch them squirm_) in the atmosphere of earth it provides sufficient radiation for life as we know it to flourish in seemingly limitless abundance, at least the tiny fraction that hits the earth does. The rest must pass on doing absolutely nothing to the billions of miles of vacuum it passes through to deliver incredible amounts of heat at the edge of interstellar space.
> Presumably it also heats up the tiny bits of solid matter and the big bits said to inhabit the vacuum of space but somehow it isn't enough to heat up the icy planets of Pluto and Neptune, such is life.
> ...



Hey KD, how do you happen to know answers to every question or topic posted on this forum? No matter what sphere of science or history is brought up, you almost instantly post some scientifically-looking message, like if you had access to some private intranet wiki with answers and counter-arguments to all existing conspiracies.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 14, 2020)

Well seen as you asked my Russian friend. Only certain topics interest me. Most of the map and document based stuff, religious and mythical stuff is beyond my comprehension. I use my eyes and experience of things to produce my posts I have an interesting background which includes much of what I write about, not that I write much on here (check my post count its currently 40 so less than yours!)

In regards to this particular fantasy of NASA's I'm just a tad sick of being fed lies as reality. The veil has thinned so too speak so I take the piss out of the liars and their lies, NASA not fabiorem our your good self. Does that answer your question, with apologies to fabiorem for wandering off topic but Catalyst did ask.


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 14, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> It can withstand the temperatures as its protected by pixie dust which creates and invisible and impenetrable shield. It is also the magic it uses to propel itself in a vacuum where there is nothing to push against.
> 
> It is 11,000,0000,000 miles away from earth and the earth is 93,000,000 miles away from the sun (according to NASA) so the so called solar radiation is able to bathe the earth in a decent and liveable amount of light and heat as it passes through the vacuum of space and enters earths pressurised atmosphere _(just don't ask any space freaks how such things can sit next to each other without a boundary container or if you are so minded have at it and watch them squirm_) in the atmosphere of earth it provides sufficient radiation for life as we know it to flourish in seemingly limitless abundance, at least the tiny fraction that hits the earth does. The rest must pass on doing absolutely nothing to the billions of miles of vacuum it passes through to deliver incredible amounts of heat at the edge of interstellar space.
> Presumably it also heats up the tiny bits of solid matter and the big bits said to inhabit the vacuum of space but somehow it isn't enough to heat up the icy planets of Pluto and Neptune, such is life.
> ...



Where did you get this odd-looking information about "pixie dust, which creates and invisible and impenetrable shield. It is also the magic it uses to propel itself in a vacuum where there is nothing to push against."? There is not even a single match in google search (when searching for voyager and pixie dust". Moreover, many sources on the internet claim that these probes move using various gravity assisted maneuvers around planets and moons that help them gain velocity.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2020



kd-755 said:


> Well seen as you asked my Russian friend. Only certain topics interest me. Most of the map and document based stuff, religious and mythical stuff is beyond my comprehension. I use my eyes and experience of things to produce my posts I have an interesting background which includes much of what I write about, not that I write much on here (check my post count its currently 40 so less than yours!)
> 
> In regards to this particular fantasy of NASA's I'm just a tad sick of being fed lies as reality. The veil has thinned so too speak so I take the piss out of the liars and their lies, NASA not fabiorem our your good self. Does that answer your question, with apologies to fabiorem for wandering off topic but Catalyst did ask.



Ok, I should admit that I know nothing about space satellites, about how they propel themselves, and what they are covered with. But I've done a little research right now, to check all the facts listed above, both official and what was written by you. It's not that I say that what you write should be absolutely false. What I'm saying is that I dont understand where you get all this information. Right now, everything seems to be super vague and suspicious.

As for the "pixie dust", it indeed sounds very odd. Could you explain this please?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2020

https://www.businessinsider.com/voy... launch, the,with kitchen-grade aluminum foil.

It gets even stranger when you read an article like this, which states they they covered their probes with "kitchen-grade aluminum foil" two months before launch.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 14, 2020)

It is nonsense as I made it up!!!
NASA is nonsense all they come out with is made up nonsense. They are Pixar and Disney rolled into one.
There has to be belief if anyone thinks that a pressurised atmosphere can exist without a physical barrier alongside a vacuum and that machines made of very slight materials without any means of propulsion can be taken close enough to the vacuum by rocket to presumably use the momentum it gains from the rocket to carry on across the non existent barrier and end up in a vacuum where there is nothing for the machine to push against, even if it had a propulsion device which it doesn't and best of all it is sent up inside a rockets nose cone which moves at the exact same velocity as the contents (voyager 2) and yet by some magic the cone is removed and the machine its carrying is undamaged by the process.
I say magic because that is what is required to believe in this space mullarky of which gravity is the invisible undetectable entity that it hangs upon. No experiment has ever proved the existence of gravity. not a one ever.
These things do not leave the atmosphere sky or whatever it is. Odds favour them never sitting on top of a rocket. I doubt they ever leave the fiction factory building in which they are put together.
Here's the JPLNASA page for this machine. Ignoring the cgi image where are the pictures from 1977 when this thing was said to be cutting edge?
They are not there. Such a world beating machine should warrant a brief history of how it came into being with images one would have thought but no.
Instead , again ignoring the obvious cgi contribution to the images on the page I found these.
The first is a mock up of the Voyager spacecraft. Looks a bit different to the one the men in white were working on doesn't it.



Next we see another machine all folded up about to disappear into a very flimsy looking 'rocket cone'.



Then we see another rocket cone being lifted up.



The story is the same one Elon Musk used to fake his red sports car going into space. We are looking at the images of a comic book in reality. We are meant to assume that the machine in the second image is the real thing as it is different to the mock up. The second image also sets us up to see that in the third image although we see a rocket cone all sealed up we 'know' the machine is inside there because we are seeing these images in a very carefully put together sequence.

Space is only a 'final frontier' because they who control don't want anyone looking for a frontier on the ground.


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 14, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> It is nonsense as I made it up!!!
> NASA is nonsense all they come out with is made up nonsense. They are Pixar and Disney rolled into one.
> There has to be belief if anyone thinks that a pressurised atmosphere can exist without a physical barrier alongside a vacuum and that machines made of very slight materials without any means of propulsion can be taken close enough to the vacuum by rocket to presumably use the momentum it gains from the rocket to carry on across the non existent barrier and end up in a vacuum where there is nothing for the machine to push against, even if it had a propulsion device which it doesn't and best of all it is sent up inside a rockets nose cone which moves at the exact same velocity as the contents (voyager 2) and yet by some magic the cone is removed and the machine its carrying is undamaged by the process.
> I say magic because that is what is required to believe in this space mullarky of which gravity is the invisible undetectable entity that it hangs upon. No experiment has ever proved the existence of gravity. not a one ever.
> ...



Wow. It is the first time when I can agree with you, finally. At least somewhere we share our views.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2020

But I should add that in my opinion, they have an ability to send something to space when they need to. It's just that we are not shown the real spacecraft and equipment. They are also probably capable of reaching the moon, but I doubt they will be ever allowed to build anything there, as it is a prohibited zone for them.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sorry I cannot keep up with the edits. No need to quote my posts as I won't be deleting anything.
Back in January this year NASA had this to say;



> NASA's Voyager 2 probe will have to fend for itself in interstellar space for the next 11 months or so.





> NASA is upgrading the 230-foot-wide (70 meters) radio dish in Australia that mission team members use to send commands to Voyager 2, which launched in 1977 and entered interstellar space in November 2018. Voyager 2 will be on its own until that work is done in January 2021, though the spacecraft will still be able to beam science data home.



Unless I'm in a timewarp this is November 2020!



> "If things don't go normally — which is always a possibility, especially with an aging spacecraft — then the onboard fault protection that's there can handle the situation," Dodd added.



I lived through 1976 and 1977 and have experienced the tech of the day. That quote states it was supposedly future proofed to such a degree it could cope with fantastic temperatures at fantastic distances all by its little old self here in 2020. 
Well try reading a floppy disk with a CD drive and we we are meant to believe space is real because, reasons.
There is no space as the vacuum conundrum I keep on mentioning proves.


----------



## fabiorem (Nov 14, 2020)

Catalyst said:


> This news article is indeed very odd. Because NASA website tells that both probes have reached the boundaries of our solar system and "continue their unique journey through the Universe". I wonder, who is lying out of the two sources? ?




My guess is they are hinting at us that these probes are a elaborate fakery. The contradiction seems to be stated on purpose, but only to be noticed by those who question modern science. You cant expect those peeps in Reddit to question this narrative, they will simply believe there is a giant wall of fire, while at the same time there are cold planets which dont receive any of this heat.


----------



## Forrest (Nov 15, 2020)

fabiorem said:


> NASA said Voyager 2 is stuck in a wall of plasma, with temperatures around 50000°C
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/10399275/wall-fire-hot-plasma-solar-system-nasa-voyager-probe/
> Question: how Voyager 2 can withstand 50000°C, using technology from the 20th century? It should have melt in the plasma.
> And what happened with the first Voyager? Why this is being reported for Voyager 2, but not the first one?



The plasma is very thin. The vacuum out there is many orders of magnitude higher than anything we can make on Earth. It's between 1 and 10 particle per cubic cm. At that low of a density, it doesn't much matter what the temperature is, since there isn't much there to have a temperature and so to transfer heat to the spacecraft. There isn't enough 'hot' material to melt anything. It's 50,000 degrees of almost nothing.

The idea of a temperature of a thin plasma comes from the kinetic theory of gas. It's a bit shaky. The idea is that the faster the particles move, the higher the temperature of the ensemble. This is only one part of the heat-energy content of a specific volume of material.

In particular, calling it a "Wall of Fire" is disingenuous hype. It's not a wall, it's not on fire, and it's barely noticeable using sensitive instruments _in situ_.


----------



## Starman (Nov 15, 2020)

I agree with kd-755, the space story is a complete fabrication.  NASA is probably the biggest lie factory in existence.  And why does it exist?  It is there to confound you and melt your mind's common sense abilities.  The luciferians love their hangout where they get to debunk you seven ways 'till Sunday if you come up with a reasonable doubt.  How dare you question a central tenet of our existence!

How do you propel anything in a vacuum? Like kd says, how can you have an atmosphere next to a vacuum?  How about water that doesn't find its own level?  How come they don't know what gravity is? How come our atmosphere isn't ripped to shreds as it travels through space at 66,627 mph?  Ever felt a shudder under your feet as you're flying along with the earth also spinning at 1,000 mph? Nope, me either...

I'm convinced that these mind games played on us are meant to keep us off balance.  If we believe in fake realities, and live by them, we become dis-empowered beings.  Lots of limited hangout traps all over the place. You could get sidetracked your whole life. Beware!


----------



## SonofaBor (Nov 15, 2020)

Whenever I need a good laugh, I can always think about flying to the moon without computers. Just eye-balling it-- as worlds wiz through space at a kagillion miles per second. Imagine sitting with your best friend, your spouse or even your cat for five days..... "Hey boost that left engine a bit, looks like the moon's a little to the right..."


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 15, 2020)

Ask yourselves why Nazi SS "plasma and electrical physicist" Kurt Debus was required as #2 man at NASA for a rocket program?
Its possible he put a zero-point energy generator on board all the spacecraft to provide an electromagnetic spacetime bubble for protection and electrical power. Micrometeorite and gamma ray protection too. Its the only way it would have worked.

Voyager? Obsolete junk from the get-go and a PR exercise.
The shuttle? SPAM in a can.
Apollo Program? Forerunner of our Secret Space Program today.
It's said that *NSA astronauts* landed on the Moon in 1958. If so, who gave them a ride? Hint: Not NASA!

How did all the former Nazi scientists like Von Braun and Walter Dornberger drive Mercedes S-class sedans and have big houses on a standard military salary? In the 1950s and 60s, big Mercedes sedans were very rare and very expensive. (Martin Bormann slush fund).
The NASA Germans looked down on the lower-level American personnel and laughed at our gullibility.



Why were there always two NASAs? One civilian and public, one military and covert?

*NASA....Never A Straight Answer.*

  Von Braun and Debus


----------



## DanFromMN (Nov 15, 2020)

Fake


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 16, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Paperclip
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gulf_of_Tonkin
They openly admit that they lie through their teeth,


_The repetition of tentative news stories, even if they are subsequently disconfirmed, can assist in the creation of false memories in a substantial proportion of people._
_Once information is published, its subsequent correction does not alter people's beliefs unless they are suspicious about the motives underlying the events the news stories are about._
_When people ignore corrections, they do so irrespective of how certain they are that the corrections occurred._
source

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iraq_and_weapons_of_mass_destruction
Sorry for the wiki but sometime it's best to use their own words against them.

And now we live in such a technologically advanced reality that forwards has become backwards!


_View: https://youtu.be/aH9JQ4Kash0

But we have no cure for the common cold, wait i'm sure that covid has killed the flu, damn i'm off topic again!_


----------



## Forrest (Nov 16, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> And now we live in such a technologically advanced reality that forwards has become backwards!
> 
> 
> _View: https://youtu.be/aH9JQ4Kash0
> ...




The rocket landing clips can't be reversed from rocket takeoffs. In these clips, if reversed, the cloud of dust would start off big and then shrink towards the center down to nothing as the rocket lifted off, the opposite of the normal.


----------



## codis (Nov 16, 2020)

I suggest to take a closer look at the space travel related Hollywood SciFi movies of the last decade.



> They revealed a brutal hellscape filled with super-hot plasma clinging to the outer reaches of the Solar System.
> ...
> According to readings from Voyager 2, temperatures hit 49,427C (89,000F) as the spacecraft crossed the edge of the Solar System.
> ...
> The region is made of incredibly hot, compact plasma that travelled there via solar winds – belches of hot material ejected by the Sun.


Solar winds travel at speeds of 250...300 km/h : Space Weather Enthusiasts Dashboard | NOAA / NWS Space Weather Prediction Center
How is it that it suddenly "hovers around" at the boundaries ???
And being outrun by an object orders of magnitude slower ???
Isn't the Sun a yellow press paragon ? I am sure it is.


----------



## AthroposRex (Nov 19, 2020)

Catalyst said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > It can withstand the temperatures as its protected by pixie dust which creates and invisible and impenetrable shield. It is also the magic it uses to propel itself in a vacuum where there is nothing to push against.
> ...



I can't tell if this is sublime inception folded sarcasm or just misunderstanding the hyperbole he used.


----------

